# Jotul GF 600 DV II question



## tonyg (Oct 4, 2008)

My wife and i recently purchased a Jotul GF 600 DV II freestanding gas stove, which is scheduled for installation at the end of the month.  We like the optional screen which, when in place with the doors open, makes the glass "disappear", but the dealer mentioned this cuts down somewhat on the amount of heat radiated through the front of the unit.  My question is, where does this heat go?  It seems like it has got to go somewhere; maybe through the top of the stove.  Will I still get the same amount of heat from the unit with the screen in place as without?  Thanks for your help....tonyg


----------



## R&D Guy (Oct 4, 2008)

Tony, for the most part that extra heat goes out the flue. The firebox will also be slightly hotter so some of that heat will be transferred into your house, but for the most part it will go out the flue. The screen cuts down on the amount of radiant heat your fireplace emits into the room and also slows the air that naturally passes over the glass so less natural convection takes place. When safety testing appliances for another mfg I typically see and increase in flue and pipe temps and decrease in floor temps in front of the unit when screen is installed.

In general its a small amount and I'm guessing the screen can be easily removed so you can try both ways out at home and see if its an issue.


----------



## Fire Bug (Nov 21, 2008)

tonyg said:
			
		

> My wife and i recently purchased a Jotul GF 600 DV II freestanding gas stove, which is scheduled for installation at the end of the month.  We like the optional screen which, when in place with the doors open, makes the glass "disappear", but the dealer mentioned this cuts down somewhat on the amount of heat radiated through the front of the unit.  My question is, where does this heat go?  It seems like it has got to go somewhere; maybe through the top of the stove.  Will I still get the same amount of heat from the unit with the screen in place as without?  Thanks for your help....tonyg



Hi Tony,
 I have the same stove I believe, the Jotul GF 600 DV Firelight. I have it about 3 years now. 
 I have the firescreen, blower kit, and the brick kit on mine. I can't believe that the screen would make that much difference in the heat output but than again it might since most of the heat on mine comes out the front through the glass and the top grate from the blower, the sides of the unit just get warm to the touch.
 There is a exhaust restrictor you can set on this unit that is set according to the height of your chimney, this will help greatly to keep alot of the heat from going up the chimney exhaust linner.
 Is yours LP or Natural Gas?
Thanks,
John,(Fire Bug)


----------

